# Trolling Motor Issue



## xmytruck (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello Guys

I have an 05 PT 165 Tracker and when I run the Motor Guide trolling motor on the top speed (5) after about 4 minutes it will trip the block breaker that is in-line with the battery cable. I can run at any other speed including 4 for any length of time without tripping the breaker any ideas? 
Everything on the boat is stock except the TM battery. 46 thrust Motor Guide not sure what guage wire the boat comes with, stock cicuit breaker. 
Once in a while I notice after I run on 5 for a few minutes the TM will jerk (stop-start) a few times then the breaker trips, but here is the catcher it does not happen all the time.. It usually happens when I am fighting a current,.. I 've got a big trip comming up and i am tring to avoid an issues... 
Thx
X


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2007)

Did you try removing the prop to see if there is any weeds or fishing line wrapped on it?

Man.....Im going on that same trip and Im having motor issues. I tell you what...you tow me out to the fishing spots, and I'll troll us around. :shock:


----------



## Gamefisher (Aug 19, 2007)

First thing I would do is replace the breaker. It could be faulty. Make sure the battery cable isn't crimped or the housing isn't worn off exposing bare wire.


----------



## xmytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

just an update 
Finally I found a place that sells Stud-Mount Circuit Breakers (shortstops), but here is the kicker the one that is installed on my boat is in the opposite direction,in other words a shortstop has a battery side and a Aux side my old one that is installed in my boat the battery side is on the trolling motor side while the Aux side is on the battery side. Can someone check theirs to see if tracker did this for a reason? I also notice some rust on screw so I am assuming that there could be rust on the inside also, hopefully this solves my issue (either the rust or it being installed incorrectly). 
Thank You,
X


----------



## xmytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Need help
I can't find a shortstop at any store, but I think I have a bigger problem, I turn my motor on today just to see if it would stop again as it started it made the loud rummble any ideas? Also the armature is getting hot I am unsure if that is normal or that could be a sign that my bearing are on the way out?
Thx
X


----------



## xmytruck (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I think I solved my trolling motor issue I tighten the two bolts that hold the motor in place and the breaker did not trip (see picture) I am assuming that they were loose causing the motors shaft to rub against the plastic housing. Do you self a favor a retighten these bolts every year thanks for the help I do appreciate it.
X


PS I tried to attach and photo but no luck...

[/img]


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2007)

good to hear man! Hopefully I will have some good news too this weekend.

About the image....Is it hosted somewhere else? OR are you trying to upload it?



Jim


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 26, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed. In the future, with electrical problems, always, always start at the source, which is the battery. I've had a lot of electrical 'problems' this year, and all of them were corroded battery connections. A tight cable isn't always the answer, might require some elbow grease every now and again


----------



## xmytruck (Aug 26, 2007)

Jim said:


> good to hear man! Hopefully I will have some good news too this weekend.
> 
> About the image....Is it hosted somewhere else? OR are you trying to upload it?
> 
> ...




I did upload it too my gallery and for some reason I could not link it over to my post, then I tried to upload the photo and got some error message about the size it was 640 by 820.. no big deal
Any luck with your motor?


----------



## xmytruck (Aug 26, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Glad you got it fixed. In the future, with electrical problems, always, always start at the source, which is the battery. I've had a lot of electrical 'problems' this year, and all of them were corroded battery connections. A tight cable isn't always the answer, might require some elbow grease every now and again



Sounds like a plan good advice..


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2007)

xmytruck said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > good to hear man! Hopefully I will have some good news too this weekend.
> ...




This weekend Is the test. Im going to change the plugs and add this aditive to the fuel. Going to check all the levels also. Dealer mentioned something in the new fuel...we should be adding this stuff to our tank? I will be going down there saturday to talk to them and see wht this stuff is.


----------

